# In ground fire pit



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Looking for some ideas. This is for a camp so it will be used for standing or sitting around. It is also used to grill on or cook steaks and things over. Firebrick inside with stone or brick on the outside. Removable grill or separate area to shovel coals for the grill. I don't want it to be to tall and block a lot of heat. We have even talk about building in SSteel plate for grilling onions...ect. If you have any pictures or ideas to make this better I am all ears. Thanks


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

I was planning on using a large shop fan housing that the motor had burnt on and then building around it with regular landscape bricks. But my housing ring got thrown out because someone thought it was too ugly. One thing that you may or may not think is a good idea but I've seen elsewhere is plumb the bottom with galv pipe to run propane bottle to start your fire... Fellow 2cooler has one @ their ranch with this feature and it ROCKS!! They throw huge logs in there and turn on the gas and let it go...


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

I like this idea! Not trying to play boyscout here so conveniences are welcome. Anybody have any other ideas or pictures?


----------



## Travelingwithbuddy (May 6, 2009)

Don't know if this will help, but this is my flagstone firepit mounted on my flagstone patio. I have a hole in it so I can use propane... still looking for fake, but real looking fire logs so that we can connect propane to it. It's meant for real fire wood and/or coals, could always put a rack on top like one of those A-frames that stands over it.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

how bout finding an old row crop tractor rim, you can bury it as deep as needed and weld adapters on it for cooking , ask for a farmall M or 400, might try out around Eagle Lake


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

They sell cut offs (2' or 3' tall 3 tp 6' around) from galvanized culverts pretty cheap. Just a idea for extra protection on the inside or we just use the culvert. good drainage is a must.


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> They sell cut offs (2' or 3' tall 3 tp 6' around) from galvanized culverts pretty cheap. Just a idea for extra protection on the inside or we just use the culvert. good drainage is a must.


I would not suggest anything galvanized due to the fact of being poisoned from the galvanize when heated.Not a good feeling if this happens.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you build one, I highly suggest leaving air vents along the bottom so the fire can draft. If you don't you're going to have a very smokey fire with the smoke laying low versus drafting up.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Here you go.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

[email protected] that is huge! Is that a fire pit or a cave man hot tub?


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

If you have the room that would be too cool.
SEE YA!


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Great ideas, I like the ventilation in the bottom idea that will really help. I really like to stand at the fire in my only issue. So having a really high wall blocks a lot of heat. The one with the seats built in could be the answer to that. I will have to think about it some more.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Our fire pit is great. It is under a covered porch. The bricks on the inside of the stone wall are large enough to put your feet on. If you want to get close to the fire you can sit on the edge or stand inside the stone wall. Like missingstexas said it has propane plumbed into the center for easy lighting. Also note the grill that lowers over the flame for handy grilling which is awesome for oysters on New Years Eve.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

chad said:


> Our fire pit is great. It is under a covered porch. The bricks on the inside of the stone wall are large enough to put your feet on. If you want to get close to the fire you can sit on the edge or stand inside the stone wall. Like missingstexas said it has propane plumbed into the center for easy lighting. Also note the grill that lowers over the flame for handy grilling which is awesome for oysters on New Years Eve.


 It's also great for burning the @#$% out of popcorn!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

dabear said:


> I would not suggest anything galvanized due to the fact of being poisoned from the galvanize when heated.Not a good feeling if this happens.


Drink milk, we only cook upper bay fish on it


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

chad wins a gold plated "Man Card"

very kewl, Sir...

very kewl...


----------

